# What Bodyfat % would you say i am?



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Im 21, 5ft 11, 215lbs. Just curious what bodyfat people would say i am?

Cheers


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

15% did i win?


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

bogbrush said:


> 15% did i win?


I don't know myself mate lol. Just curious what people would say I'm around...


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

16%


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

Around 20% the above are just being nice.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

18-20%

get cutting...


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> 18-20%
> 
> get cutting...


What do you think I'm doing!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> What do you think I'm doing!


good lad


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Around 20% the above are just being nice.


haha you are being harsh! I would say no way above 17-18%


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

14-15% but watery


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

No legs or back pics but definitely circa 20%


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

English muscle said:


> 14-15% but watery


i think my oestrogen levels are high.. i diet hard and still can't get completely ripped, always look watery. Need to go check at the doctors.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd say 18-20% or maybe even higher.

Without seeing the back and legs(no ****) it is hard to say because your legs could be very lean for all we know.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

18 to 20%


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

luther1 said:


> No legs or back pics but definitely circa 20%






Legs & Back pics.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'd say 18-20% or maybe even higher.
> 
> Without seeing the back and legs(no ****) it is hard to say because your legs could be very lean for all we know.


no **** brah. Posted leg and back pics just now.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MrGRoberts said:


> no **** brah. Posted leg and back pics just now.


I just saw, I would stand by what I said.

Don't be disheartened by the responses though.

How long have you been training/bulking? Have you been cutting to this point? If so, it could be worthwhile getting advice on your diet/training routine?

P.S, don't use the 'Brah' bollox, it makes me not want to try and help out.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I just saw, I would stand by what I said.
> 
> Don't be disheartened by the responses though.
> 
> ...


Ive been training since i was 18. never really dieted properly, always been bulky. Ive just started cutting on Monday... Was just curious at around what % i am right now.

As for the 'brah'.. i was being sarcastic lol.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MrGRoberts said:


> Ive been training since i was 18. never really dieted properly, always been bulky. Ive just started cutting on Monday... Was just curious at around what % i am right now.
> 
> As for the 'brah'.. i was being sarcastic lol.


Haha, OK.

Like myself, never dieted properly although last time I tried I lost weight so fast that people were saying I was looking too [email protected] 16st!! :confused1:

What do you eat day to day generally? Be honest otherwise you could be on some super strict diet before you need to be.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Haha, OK.
> 
> Like myself, never dieted properly although last time I tried I lost weight so fast that people were saying I was looking too [email protected] 16st!! :confused1:
> 
> What do you eat day to day generally? Be honest otherwise you could be on some super strict diet before you need to be.


Yeah I've always cutted natty, i hate it. Loose waaay too much muscle and then look flat/skinny.

Im not on anything at the moment but i will do a summer cutting cycle for summer..

Generally when I'm bulking? Anything really. but always hit my protein targets.

When I'm cutting I'm pretty strict.. Oats, Peanut butter, almonds, chicken, tuna, white fish, veg, whey protein, steak.. mainly


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I think that very few if any will manage to cut natty after using AAS to bulk up.

If cutting for the summer, I'd definitely start planning now and act upon it within the next 4 weeks.If I used AAS, I would run some but as I haven't used any, I can't advise.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Put you in a podpod/dexascan and I would estimate 18-22%


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

20%-24%


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I think that very few if any will manage to cut natty after using AAS to bulk up.
> 
> If cutting for the summer, I'd definitely start planning now and act upon it within the next 4 weeks.If I used AAS, I would run some but as I haven't used any, I can't advise.


No worries mate.. Ill get joocy shredded for summer haha.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> 20%-24%


really as high as 24?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

MrGRoberts said:


> really as high as 24?


Possibly from the pics. i tend to err on the side of higher rather than lower.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Possibly from the pics. i tend to err on the side of higher rather than lower.


fair enough. Personally don't think I'm over 20% but will never know until i get it tested!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

MrGRoberts said:


> fair enough. Personally don't think I'm over 20% but will never know until i get it tested!


It also depends how you get it tested too.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Asouf said:


> You look familiar.....
> 
> View attachment 145595


Not sure.However, the grouting on those tiles is awful.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd say 22ish.


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

Your a big lad fair play. What gear you currently taking for your cutting course?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

18-20%


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

16% - 18%


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

20.3% exactly


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

15-20%


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Higher then 10%?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Asouf said:


> You look familiar.....
> 
> View attachment 145595


lmao!! pmsl.. im probably the only person that got it mate :lol:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Craig92 said:


> Your a big lad fair play. What gear you currently taking for your cutting course?


Nothing at the moment mate. Still not sure what cycle I'm gonna do for cutting.. Test, Var & clen or Test, tren, Var & clen... not sure


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Asouf said:


> You look familiar.....
> 
> View attachment 145595


hehe cheeky cvunt


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

You look ready for a fight in your pics so don't hit me lol. I'd say around 20% + mark.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Why are you concerned about BF%?


----------



## StrikeBack (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry OP I prefer my men to have bit more fat on them like @ewen


----------



## StrikeBack (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry OP I like my men to have a bit more fat on them like ewen


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Armz said:


> You look ready for a fight in your pics so don't hit me lol. I'd say around 20% + mark.


haha what makes you say that?


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Why are you concerned about BF%?


Not concerned just curious to see around what mark i am right now mate thats all.

My goal is to be 200lbs+ at 8%


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

MrGRoberts said:


> Not concerned just curious to see around what mark i am right now mate thats all.
> 
> My goal is to be 200lbs+ at 8%


That all depends on what you use to calculate your BF.

Well keep on going and you will achieve it one day.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> That all depends on what you use to calculate your BF.
> 
> Well keep on going and you will achieve it one day.


True.

i will be under 10% bodyfat 200lbs+ for this summer no problem


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I look forward to the pics.


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

18 -20/were in north wales do ya train mate...


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

nickynoo said:


> 18 -20/were in north wales do ya train mate...


Im from Ruthin. Train in PT Fitness in Mold atm but changing to Centurion Gym in Denbigh next month.

Where do you train? DL Fitness? Used to train there


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

If you're dryish in that pic (ie not holding a **** load of water) I think it's above 20%. You look good though, just need to lose about 20 - 25lbs fat if u want to be really jacked for the beach...

Tren and low calories are your friends


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

If your goal is to be 200lb at 10% I hope you're currently 230lb and above you will lose a lot more than you think!


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

SK50 said:


> If you're dryish in that pic (ie not holding a **** load of water) I think it's above 20%. You look good though, just need to lose about 20 - 25lbs fat if u want to be really jacked for the beach...
> 
> Tren and low calories are your friends


I always hold water mate. I think my oestrogen levels are high need to get them checked.

What kind of doses do you think i should do for a cutting cycle?

i just want to keep all of my muscle and loose pure fat.

Compounds - Test, Tren, Var & Clen.

I know doses of Var & Clen, what doses of Test and Tren would you suggest?


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

ConP said:


> If your goal is to be 200lb at 10% I hope you're currently 230lb and above you will lose a lot more than you think!


Im 215lbs i said in the first post!

Pretty sure i can Recomp/cut and be 200lbs+ at 10% for summer... we will see.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> Im 215lbs i said in the first post!
> 
> Pretty sure i can Recomp/cut and be 200lbs+ at 10% for summer... we will see.


I only looked at the pictures!

Well good luck dude!


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> I always hold water mate. I think my oestrogen levels are high need to get them checked.
> 
> What kind of doses do you think i should do for a cutting cycle?
> 
> ...


In that case your BF% could be lower. I hold water badly too. In my avatar I think I was about 8-9%, right now I have the same bodyfat but am holding water like a bitch and look like 12%.

I'm not the best person to ask for cutting advice - I've never really done it tbh... always just preferred to stay lean even while natty. But personally I'd cut with something like:

125mg test EW

(optional 250mg masteron EW)

375mg tren EW

50mg var ED 4 weeks on/off

No AI/SERM

No clen, T3 instead (personal choice)

This is probably quite different to what a lot of others with more cutting experience would do tho so hope you get some more opinions...


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

MrGRoberts said:


> Im 21, 5ft 11, 215lbs. Just curious what bodyfat people would say i am?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 145589


Thick.solid.tight but the package just isn't there son , I think you've got big potential , I want you to go away with it , sprinkle on some creatine , tipple on some testosterone an bring it back in show condition


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

SK50 said:


> In that case your BF% could be lower. I hold water badly too. In my avatar I think I was about 8-9%, right now I have the same bodyfat but am holding water like a bitch and look like 12%.
> 
> I'm not the best person to ask for cutting advice - I've never really done it tbh... always just preferred to stay lean even while natty. But personally I'd cut with something like:
> 
> ...


yeah I'm going to doctors next week need to get it checked.

i suppose theres loads of ways you can cut on cycle, its all about diet & cardio i suppose.

Was thinking personally...

Weeks 1-12 Test C 300mg pw

Weeks 1-10 Tren E 400mg pw

Weeks 2-12 Var 100mg ed

Weeks 1-12 Clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off depending on how i look/feel.

I've seen on here that people say Var can be ran for 10 weeks as its fairly mild so...


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Onetomany said:


> Thick.solid.tight but the package just isn't there son , I think you've got big potential , I want you to go away with it , sprinkle on some creatine , tipple on some testosterone an bring it back in show condition


Give me until July/August.


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

MrGRoberts said:


> Give me until July/August.


Currently 6/10 would not bang

Bring it back and make me jealous son


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Onetomany said:


> Currently 6/10 would not bang
> 
> Bring it back and make me jealous son


Not sure if srs?


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

dL no i train at power house in rhyl good old school.you know si then who trains at dL


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Onetomany said:


> Currently 6/10 would not bang
> 
> Bring it back and make me jealous son


You sound so familiar.

Like a Kylie Minogue song...


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

nickynoo said:


> dL no i train at power house in rhyl good old school.you know si then who trains at dL


I don't know him but i know who he is mate yeah.


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

same er im gona be a beast for june/july


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

nickynoo said:


> same er im gona be a beast for june/july


Goodluck mate. Smash your goals. :thumb:


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

ya wanna get down to the power house bud....not far from you


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

nickynoo said:


> ya wanna get down to the power house bud....not far from you


Swapping to Centurion gym in Denbigh next month its a decent old school style gym.


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

Jaff0 said:


> You sound so familiar.
> 
> Like a Kylie Minogue song...


Prefer Madonna


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> yeah I'm going to doctors next week need to get it checked.
> 
> i suppose theres loads of ways you can cut on cycle, its all about diet & cardio i suppose.
> 
> ...


looks good, but personally I'd just stay on until all the fat is gone, lol... even if it takes 20 weeks+ Probably not the best idea for health though.

If the var is really legit then 100mg would be brutal I reckon.. I couldn't handle the shin/lowerback pumps. There is so much crappy UGL "var" going around in 50mg tabs... but I'm going off topic here


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Would say 16%
> 
> http://www.builtlean.com/2012/09/24/body-fat-percentage-men-women/


Id say around 15-20% too. Think people being harsh saying 20%+ lol.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

SK50 said:


> looks good, but personally I'd just stay on until all the fat is gone, lol... even if it takes 20 weeks+ Probably not the best idea for health though.
> 
> If the var is really legit then 100mg would be brutal I reckon.. I couldn't handle the shin/lowerback pumps. There is so much crappy UGL "var" going around in 50mg tabs... but I'm going off topic here


haha Aesthetics > everything else? :lol:

True.. Will just try 100mg.

With those compounds i will get pretty ripped... Will make a cycle log when i start


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> haha Aesthetics > everything else? :lol:
> 
> True.. Will just try 100mg.
> 
> With those compounds i will get pretty ripped... Will make a cycle log when i start


Actually I powerlift... the only exercises I do these days are squat bench dead and occasionally chins/rows.

I must be a closet BB though as I'm obsessed with having low bodyfat

Don't get me wrong, I don't do the zyzz thing blasting tren and **** year round. It's just the more I read and think about it, the more I personally lean towards low long term dosage rather than blasting 1.5g of stuff for 10 weeks then coming off cold turkey... I think it's both a health and psychological decision


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

SK50 said:


> Actually I powerlift... the only exercises I do these days are squat bench dead and occasionally chins/rows.
> 
> I must be a closet BB though as I'm obsessed with having low bodyfat
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't do the zyzz thing blasting tren and **** year round. It's just the more I read and think about it, the more I personally lean towards low long term dosage rather than blasting 1.5g of stuff for 10 weeks then coming off cold turkey... I think it's both a health and psychological decision


Thats true mate.. keep doing whatever your doing, its obviously working! Looking jooocy haha


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

MrGRoberts said:


> haha what makes you say that?


That come at me bro stance with the clenched fists lol.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Armz said:


> That come at me bro stance with the clenched fists lol.


Haha just a gay little tense i suppose lmao. :lol:


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

No way above 20%.. 16-20% I'd say.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

B.I.G said:


> No way above 20%.. 16-20% I'd say.


thats what i though. thanks Big man


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

MrGRoberts said:


> Haha just a gay little tense i suppose lmao. :lol:


Ha ha I do the same when having a pic took mate and don't realise until later.

Don't worry about percentages too much at this stage. We all need to lose a bit of fat at this time of year so just stick to your diet and you'll be where you need to be in no time.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

16-18%


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Armz said:


> Ha ha I do the same when having a pic took mate and don't realise until later.
> 
> Don't worry about percentages too much at this stage. We all need to lose a bit of fat at this time of year so just stick to your diet and you'll be where you need to be in no time.


haha it must be a gym head thing lmao!

haha im not was just curious thats all... let the summer cut commence!!


----------



## Nicos93 (Jan 29, 2014)

Around 15%


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Nicos93 said:


> Around 15%


you think? i look watery as **** though lol


----------



## Nicos93 (Jan 29, 2014)

MrGRoberts said:


> you think? i look watery as **** though lol


Water isn't fat though so of you controlled estrogen it would decrease that watery look


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Nicos93 said:


> Water isn't fat though so of you controlled estrogen it would decrease that watery look


True. need to get my oestrogen checked up. :thumbup1:


----------



## Nicos93 (Jan 29, 2014)

MrGRoberts said:


> True. need to get my oestrogen checked up. :thumbup1:


How old are you, don't lower estrogen too much coz kill your sex drive and you need some to build muscle


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Nicos93 said:


> How old are you, don't lower estrogen too much coz kill your sex drive and you need some to build muscle


of course mate.. I'm 21 mate.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> 18.96% if my Crystal Ball reads correctly.


ahh cheers mate, won't need to get tested now.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm personally in ore of your wallpaper! Does it make the birds moist?

Curtains and bed covers to match?


----------



## Cookie-raiser (Feb 13, 2014)

DiamondDixie said:


> I'm personally in ore of your wallpaper! Does it make the birds moist?
> 
> Curtains and bed covers to match?


I really hope he still shares a room with his little brother :lol:


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Cookie-raiser said:


> I really hope he still shares a room with his little brother :lol:


Bunk beds 

He used to beat him up to be on top bunk but now the logistics of taking young skuttlers means he's demoted himself to lower deck!


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Stop miring my bedroom lmao


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

MrGRoberts said:


> Stop *miring* my bedroom lmao


Mirroring ?


----------



## Cookie-raiser (Feb 13, 2014)

MrGRoberts said:


> Stop miring my bedroom lmao


Can i see your race car bed


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Cookie-raiser said:


> Can i see your race car bed


hahahaha... im blushing :wub:


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have an E2 test sitting right here ready to use... it cost me £99 though. I spent so much on private bloods.

Sometimes I wish I would just man up and tell my doctor. After all my life insurance etc is screwed anyway from confessing usage of other narcotics!

If you have your doctor on your side you're in a great place to be.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Without seeing your ass and cock it's hard to tell


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I had a bod pod done recently and i was 16% on the dot, and my wife says we have similar body fat, so read into that what you will.

You are under 20% without a doubt.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

SK50 said:


> I have an E2 test sitting right here ready to use... it cost me £99 though. I spent so much on private bloods.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I would just man up and tell my doctor. After all my life insurance etc is screwed anyway from confessing usage of other narcotics!
> 
> If you have your doctor on your side you're in a great place to be.


yeah I'm just gonna tell them. Don't care what they think lol.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Doubt he's 20% if people said I'm 20's


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd say 18-20ish % as people always underestimate bf levels.

I hope you achieve your desired results mate!

ATB


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

HDU said:


> Doubt he's 20% if people said I'm 20's


what body fat% would you say i am then?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

16% ish. Ur not exactly a fat mess are you. Some decent muscle underneath. Just chip away at a few pounds at a time until ur happy


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

The machines say I'm at 25-29%. If i tense up i can see a 6 pack under the right conditions. You aren't that much better, I'd say no less than 20% for you

Edit.... sounds a bit harsh but I don't mean it nasty


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

Them machines are ****e, they say I'm 31% yet I've seen beer guts get on there and get sub 25!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

20% you are about where i was at 4 weeks ago before i started my cut. Get on cycle and drop your carbs and youll be shredding up in no time


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

stop lying about ur height short****


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

20% at least IMO. There is no way you are only 10-11lbs off 10%bf which is what it would be if you were 15%. You'll have to lose at least 20-25lbs to hit 10% IMO.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

36-26 said:


> 20% at least IMO. There is no way you are only 10-11lbs off 10%bf which is what it would be if you were 15%. You'll have to lose at least 20-25lbs to hit 10% IMO.


You're saying he has 20-25lbs of fat to lose to hit 10%.. Are you mad?


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

mic8310 said:


> The machines say I'm at 25-29%. If i tense up i can see a 6 pack under the right conditions. You aren't that much better, I'd say no less than 20% for you
> 
> Edit.... sounds a bit harsh but I don't mean it nasty


id never listen to those crappy machines mate lol.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

B.I.G said:


> You're saying he has 20-25lbs of fat to lose to hit 10%.. Are you mad?


exactly my thoughts. they aren't the best pics but IMO theres no way I'm over 20%!


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd say 15%ish but your retaining a lot of water. Oestrogen or sodium based is something only you will know.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

B.I.G said:


> You're saying he has 20-25lbs of fat to lose to hit 10%.. Are you mad?


I'm deadly serious. Just my opinion, guy has some decent mass though


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

B.I.G said:


> You're saying he has 20-25lbs of fat to lose to hit 10%.. Are you mad?


You said 16-20% yourself, I said 20% too so are you mad too?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MrGRoberts said:


> exactly my thoughts. they aren't the best pics but IMO theres no way I'm over 20%!


I ain't being funny but your chest is worse than mine, you're not as lean as me(for sure) and I am sat here typing this eating a packet of cookies after eating 2 wagon wheels.

For that reason, I would say you're 20+%

As for you cutting down to your desired weight, unless you gain a fair bit of muscle as you cut, I wish you the best of luck.

*Yes, I am serious*


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

B.I.G said:


> You're saying he has 20-25lbs of fat to lose to hit 10%.. Are you mad?


If he's 215lb and around 20% bf then obviously he needs to drop 21.5lb to drop down to 10% bf


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> If he's 215lb and around 20% bf then obviously he needs to drop 21.5lb to drop down to 10% bf


Exactly, doesn't take a mathematician to work that out. Yet I'm mad lol


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I ain't being funny but your chest is worse than mine, you're not as lean as me(for sure) and I am sat here typing this eating a packet of cookies after eating 2 wagon wheels.
> 
> For that reason, I would say you're 20+%
> 
> ...


Your point being? your metabolism is faster than mine? Cool Story bro.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

36-26 said:


> You said 16-20% yourself, I said 20% too so are you mad too?


No but theres no way I'm over 20%. My oestrogen is obviously high as i hold a lot of water. People are misjudging the water weight with body fat.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> If he's 215lb and around 20% bf then obviously he needs to drop 21.5lb to drop down to 10% bf


Obviously I know the maths, I just don't believe he has 21.5lbs of fat to go before 10%.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

36-26 said:


> You said 16-20% yourself, I said 20% too so are you mad too?


He's closer to 16 but as I hasn't seen his whole body, I had a wider range at a max 20%. You said 20%+.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

22% imo


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

MrGRoberts said:


> No but theres no way I'm over 20%. My oestrogen is obviously high as i hold a lot of water. People are misjudging the water weight with body fat.


Ok so, was just giving my opinion and a lot of very experienced people like Con etc said the same. You seem to be sure what you are so the thread was a bit pointless. Are we only allowed to give our opinion if it's what you want to hear? My opinion is you are 20% plus


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

36-26 said:


> Ok so, was just giving my opinion and a lot of very experienced people like Con etc said the same. You seem to be sure what you are so the thread was a bit pointless. Are we only allowed to give our opinion if it's what you want to hear? My opinion is you are 20% plus


Course you can have your opinion. Theres just no chance I'm over 20% IMO.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

A bit pointless arguing over it though isn't it? Why don't you cut down to the level you want and see how much weight it takes to get there


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

MrGRoberts said:


> Course you can have your opinion. Theres just no chance I'm over 20% IMO.


I do boggle a bit about the bickering of: is he, isn't he... on a thread with a couple of moody pictures, in order to fine-tune guestimates on your BF.

On both of Lyle's sites / forums, there are big long threads where people submit their pics, and get reasonably informed estimates on their BF %. If you're brave enough, post pics in one of those threads.

Word to the wise, though - bickering about whether you like the estimates, and that you disagree, tends not to be tolerated.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> A bit pointless arguing over it though isn't it? Why don't you cut down to the level you want and see how much weight it takes to get there


I am.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> I do boggle a bit about the bickering of: is he, isn't he... on a thread with a couple of moody pictures, in order to fine-tune guestimates on your BF.
> 
> On both of Lyle's sites / forums, there are big long threads where people submit their pics, and get reasonably informed estimates on their BF %. If you're brave enough, post pics in one of those threads.
> 
> Word to the wise, though - bickering about whether you like the estimates, and that you disagree, tends not to be tolerated.


Ill post a pic in the summer when I'm at my goal.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok on 9th week of my cut. This is how i currently look weighing 208lbs.

What would you say my body fat is at now?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

No idea, looking decent though, good work.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Smitch said:


> No idea, looking decent though, good work.


cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

11-12 %


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Big ape said:


> 11-12 %


i was thinking 12% too mate


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

MrGRoberts said:


> i was thinking 12% too mate


Yeah man around that figure looking good pal hard work paying off :thumbup1:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Big ape said:


> Yeah man around that figure looking good pal hard work paying off :thumbup1:


yeah mate cheers. got 6 weeks to get to under 10%


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

bump - what body fat would you say i am now?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

Quite a lot less :tongue: . Great work . . . good delts.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

dallas said:


> Quite a lot less :tongue: . Great work . . . good delts.


lol thanks what percentage would you say i am now though?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

A good percentage lower I think.. I don't bloody know lol. But I can tell you your looking good so don't worry about it :thumb:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

dallas said:


> A good percentage lower I think.. I don't bloody know lol. But I can tell you your looking good so don't worry about it :thumb:


haha no worries and thanks... still got 6 weeks left. wanna get to around 8%


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

you must have tiny legs dude. youre an inch shorter than me, abit leaner and bigger, but 15lb lighter?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

Bit of advice ??? your body fat level looks good as it is to me. work on your inner pecks a bit more and you will great . . . . till next summer and your 20lb heavier :thumbup1:

ps, just for my reference . . . what do your arms measure flexed ?


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> you must have tiny legs dude. youre an inch shorter than me, abit leaner and bigger, but 15lb lighter?


lol no mate my legs are one of my strong points... no chicken legs here 

maybe your not as lean as you think?! God knows but thats how much i weigh lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

finlay04 said:


> you must have tiny legs dude. your an inch shorter than me, a bit leaner and bigger, but 15lb lighter?


you aint seen the size of his bloody head though :tongue:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

MrGRoberts said:


> lol no mate my legs are one of my strong points... no chicken legs here
> 
> maybe your not as lean as you think?! God knows but thats how much i weigh lol
> 
> View attachment 153644


My bad bud nice set of wheels.

Im aware im not ripped by any means but my bf has been alot higher lol


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

dallas said:


> Bit of advice ??? your body fat level looks good as it is to me. work on your inner pecks a bit more and you will great . . . . till next summer and your 20lb heavier :thumbup1:
> 
> ps, just for my reference . . . what do your arms measure flexed ?


thanks mate, yes my inner chest looks crap... few years ill be looking decent... my arms are 17inch flexed


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> My bad bud nice set of wheels.
> 
> Im aware im not ripped by any means but my bf has been alot higher lol


haha nothing worse than a big upper body and chicken legs looks awful!

fair enough mate, i don't know lol i guess you do look a lot bigger when leaner


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

MrGRoberts said:


> thanks mate, yes my inner chest looks crap... few years ill be looking decent... my arms are 17inch flexed


Cool, thanks. Half inch bigger than mine. And I only started training 7 weeks ago. About 22% body fat at the moment though pmsl. I will get back to how I looked in my late 20s soon . . . . I hope :confused1:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

dallas said:


> Cool, thanks. Half inch bigger than mine. And I only started training 7 weeks ago. About 22% body fat at the moment though pmsl. I will get back to how I looked in my late 20s soon . . . . I hope :confused1:


my arms are weird they look big in tshirts and from the side, but when tensed there only 17inch. good thickness just need to work on the peak more

consistence and patience is key keep going


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

17-18% I'd say.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Strong tattoo!


zyzz brah :tongue:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

naturalun said:


> 17-18% I'd say.


haha ok lot more cutting to do :lol:


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

18%


----------

